# Greenup Dam 2014



## Guest

Any reports,anyone been out?


----------



## BBO Ohio

Caught this bad boy on Sunday


----------



## Whitemw

Any hybrids being caught? Nice catch man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BBO Ohio

Havent seen any wipers yet. Haven't even heard any body catching em at the dam yet


----------



## fishercreekrick

How many did you catch only going to be home Sunday this week trying to decide on the river or muskie fishing. Just glad my motel room is just 10 minutes from elkcorn creek. In Georgetown smallmouth are biting good now catching 15 to20 every evening


----------



## look111

Went down yesterday evening. Caught 2 sauger dinks and 1 walleye about 14 inches. Caught 1 on a yumdinger watermelon w/chartreuse tip and the other 2 on belly meat, 1/4 and 1/8 jig heads. Water level was dropping pretty quickly a couple of days ago.


----------



## kparrott154

I need to get out there soon and fish

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishercreekrick

thanks for the report lewis ive decided to wait 1 more week on the river wife talked me into crappie fishing sunday instead of muskie fishing.hope to see you on the water soon


----------



## look111

Hey Rick, with this weather finally warming up i'm hoping to see a few friendly faces again. hopefully this season will be better than last. good luck tomorrow. see you soon.


----------



## run-n-gun

Hey guys new to the site but been watching for a while thought I'd throw some info out . Fished the point and caught about 7 only 2 keepers but I know a few guys that caught their limits a couple of days and that was this past week. Hope it helps


----------



## jkeeney20

Getting better! Caught quite a few suageye end of last week...most were dinks, but a few nice ones mixed...it will only get better...water was still cold...usually 45-50 is when it turns on...should be on in a week or two if weather stays at least 50 at night


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I don't care if anybody has caught any wipers yet or not. It's time.


----------



## look111

went down this morning about 9 am-12:45 pm. totally skunked. buddy I fished with caught 1 sauger. river was just above 30 ft, a bit muddy and a pretty strong current. water temp was approximately 45-46 degrees. not happy the river is up and they're calling for more rain the next couple of days. hopefully next week will be better. hey Somewhere on the Scioto, i'm reading posts and talking to fellow anglers who are doing very well at the mouths of creeks and smaller rivers emptying into the Ohio. the Big Scioto and as far up river as the Little Muskingum River. Good sized and numbers of hybrids. don't know if that helps you any or not, hopefully it does.


----------



## Doboy

look111 said:


> went down this morning about 9 am-12:45 pm. totally skunked. buddy I fished with caught 1 sauger. river was just above 30 ft, a bit muddy and a pretty strong current. water temp was approximately 45-46 degrees. not happy the river is up and they're calling for more rain the next couple of days. hopefully next week will be better. hey Somewhere on the Scioto, *i'm reading posts and talking to fellow anglers who are doing very well at the mouths of creeks and smaller rivers emptying into the Ohio. the Big Scioto and as far up river as the Little Muskingum River. Good sized and numbers of hybrids. don't know if that helps you any or not, hopefully it does*.


HUMMMMM,,, lol, WHERE HAVE I HEARD THAT BEFORE!!!? 

THAT'S where we were yesterday,,, "SMALL FEEDERS",,, & FINALLY put 3 nice one's in the cooler in our last 15min!
But,,, at least WE FOUND THE 'WAY'. 

Thanks for the report Look.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

The Scioto is gonna be blown out from the banks too. As soon as the waters return to normal levels, I'd say were all in there like swimwear.


----------



## bman007

update lately!

is it flooded out above walkway....................

thinking of make 1 1/2 ride tomorrow morning, just looking for insight


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

When I looked at the water levels online they showed the water being at 32 feet down at greenup. I believe if its above 24' its above the upper deck. Dave could tell you for sure on that.


----------



## Daveo76

21 ft covers the deck and about 18 for the lower walk. Time to break out the waders,,


----------



## look111

went down yesterday afternoon and fished between the coffer dam and the wall, of course walkway is still under water. threw some zoom flukes and some swim baits on 1/4 oz jigs. got totally skunked. not even a bite. conditions looked good just no action. felt good being down there. can't wait to feel the first slam of a hybrid.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Is the water finally clearing up some? Looked at the report and they're saying by Friday the water level is suppose to be around 21'. Suppose to rain Monday and Tuesday though. So who knows what the water level will be after that.


----------



## run-n-gun

Drove by the river today man is it muddy! Good weather muddy water should make that a song. Lol


----------



## Daveo76

diehardbucfan2013 said:


> Is the water finally clearing up some? Looked at the report and they're saying by Friday the water level is suppose to be around 21'. Suppose to rain Monday and Tuesday though. So who knows what the water level will be after that.


Changed the level to 34.9 by Friday,,,,,,


----------



## run-n-gun

Went to the point this morning the water is a light brown now but managed a couple of dinks and a few bites. The wind was howling though made it tuff to feel any hits.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Daveo76 said:


> Changed the level to 34.9 by Friday,,,,,,


That sucks! Going to be a couple weeks before we can even attempt to fish down there if it gets that high again.


----------



## look111

went down today for a couple of hours. caught two hybrids, no keepers. water is a little muddy but fishable. maybe after this little cold spell it'll pick up. caught them on a 1/8 jig with a 4 inch pearl fat mister twister grub.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

See any skipjack jumping?


----------



## Daveo76

diehardbucfan2013 said:


> That sucks! Going to be a couple weeks before we can even attempt to fish down there if it gets that high again.


Cut it back to 27. You really have to keep up with them,,,,,changes hour to hour..


----------



## fishercreekrick

Sounds like a weather forecast dave


----------



## look111

no skipjack jumping.


----------



## CATCH THE BIG ONE'S

well guy's sounds like it's getting close.


----------



## Whitemw

I'd say if it drops low enough an clears up a bit this weekend should be good ... I'm gonna get out an try to see what I can do hopefully we will have some decent weather 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## run-n-gun

Just got back from the point caught 2 small sauger 2 small white bass and for as high it is not much current.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

They are there and very hungry. Probably have been there for a week now and noone has been able to get in there to them.


----------



## fishercreekrick

thanks for the report but hope they where more than you fishing cause there is a limit of 4 fish over 15 inches on hybreds and whitebass


----------



## fishercreekrick

Caught a few small whitebass walleye l   arge mouth. And a sunset


----------



## StumpHawg

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> They are there and very hungry. Probably have been there for a week now and noone has been able to get in there to them.


Lol nice pic


----------



## look111

"Somewhere on the Scioto", was that you showing your fish you had in the back of your truck to some guy friday evening? Those are really nice!! I think I even heard you tell him how hard you guys had to fish to get them. I'm assuming the debris that was in the way made it difficult. I would have stopped to talk but I was eager to get a line in the water myself. Whether that was you or not nice catch!!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Yeah Look, that was difficult trying to deal with all the debris. It was tangle after tangle and cost me some dough in terminal tackle. I just did the tight line with crawlers just like everybody else was last year in April. My buddy, he pretty much goes artificial only, but had to switch over because they just were biting them nearly as well as the worms. I like to feel that initial SLAM too, but will use whatever is working best for me at the moment. Here we go!


----------



## fishercreekrick

Launcher time fish really turned on about 7pm caught over 20 fish on launcher floats and shiner's


----------



## Whitemw

Thanks for the report Rick 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CATCH THE BIG ONE'S

went to dam this morning about 6:15am left at 10:20am got one bite it was a 12lb hybrid striped bass so it was a good day,seen one other one caught 6lb hybrid .


----------



## Whitemw

Went this morning from 4 till about 6 caught one monster no scales for sure 10lbs biggest this year all caught on whole shad under launcher ran out of shad n couldn't find them anymore so they wasn't taking artificial so I headed home hopefully I'll be out Wednesday again to get at them big boys I may go to a well known spot in portsmouth to get a bucket load of shad incase there not at the dam if like to catch some skippies I didn't see any working 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76

Damn Malik,,, yer killin me!!!!!!:B


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Yea I was down there today and didn't seems any shad, mooneye, or skipjack. Did see some river shiners though. Don't think it'll be much longer and everything will be in there.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Water level looked to be about 19'. And its starting to clear up some too.


----------



## Whitemw

Dave if u wanna go one day this week I can pick u up get that cabin fever out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishercreekrick

Malic you. Should have tried the shiner's that's what we done it on last night put them on a 2ft leader under a louncher with a #1 hook and a split shot sluggo was there he got a couple on swimbaits under louncher but they where catching them on shiner's all evening


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I can't seem to get to that 10lb mark. I hit 9 last year. I couldn't imagine what a 12 + hybrid felt like.


----------



## StumpHawg

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> I can't seem to get to that 10lb mark. I hit 9 last year. I couldn't imagine what a 12 + hybrid felt like.


It would prob feel like Women-Fish-Beer-Sports all at same time haha


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Well the river is down to right around 18 feet. The water temp is 57 degrees. And the water clarity is starting to clear up a good bit. Bout time for the skipjack to start running. Anyone seen any being caught the last couple days?


----------



## CATCH THE BIG ONE'S

Was at the dam this morning forget about that 12lb my buddy mike from the burg pulled in a 14lbs 4oz hybrid.


----------



## Daveo76

There's no shame in a 12 lber. You'll be wishing for one in the middle of July,,,,,,


----------



## terryit3

Took my boat on the river for the first time and caught a mixed bag of fish.

Crappie, white bass, drum, spotted bass, smallmouth, big skipjack and hybrids, this being the largest.


----------



## Doboy

Way-to-go-Terry! Congrats

Nice pic,,, keep 'em coming!
What were you using to catch that mixed bag?


----------



## terryit3

I was using a pumpkin seed/chartreuse Yum Dinger!


----------



## Cattmax

Hey guys I would appreciate it if you guys could post when you see some cats been cought at the dam just give me a heads up so me and the wife can drive up and give it a try..


----------



## lonnieblack1

have yall seen any (skipjacks) yet. i want to come out there tomorrow or at meladhle


----------



## lonnieblack1

have yall seen any skipjacks


----------



## fishercreekrick

I was in the cove in my boat yesterday and never seen a skipjack


----------



## Riparian Rambler

We took boat out Sunday afternoon. Didn't see any skip jacks working. School of big gar down at pipe bridge. We caught a couple sauger on spoons and three hybrids on crank baits. We didn't figure the fish out, but we did get to see a pair of eagles and a paddle fish!


----------



## Daveo76

I hope some skips show up for you guys, but remember, there were very few small ones at the end of summer and through the fall. They may be a little short this year, just like shad were hard to get after July last summer. Let's hope for the best and I'm sure we'll let you know if and when they show up... We use the smaller ones for Wipers and Saugers and they just weren't there


----------



## OHsportsman

Hello everyone. I'm fairly new to the site and only posted in the northeast Ohio section. I'm from Akron, down visiting family in south shore KY. Wanna try to get some fish. I have a few question so any info is much appreciated.
Can I fish the Kentucky side with only an ohio license? If not, how can you access it from ohio? I'm not using live bait but I do have some gulp alive. What kind of lures do I use? I have crankbaits, jerkbait, soft plastics, all kinda of stuff. Do you fish above or below the dam?
Sorry for asking so many questions I am just very unfamiliar with the area. Btw I am using a med. Action spinning rod with 14# braid and 10# fluorocarbon leader

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cattmax

Fished the ohio and ky side last Saturday water was way up not much biting few drums, and one blue about 12#...


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Last year, being my 1st year fishing Greenup, was not a little different compared to this year, but a lot. Seems like the tactics at certain times through the spring has still been productive, but these water levels are making me ask the question, "Will the prime April-May hybrid bite be gone by the time anybody can get in there, or will it be delayed until bait can arrive?" Personally, I think where bait fish are depends a lot on currents as they would be too small to fight it constantly. They have to go with the flow.


----------



## Doboy

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Last year, being my 1st year fishing Greenup, was not a little different compared to this year, but a lot. Seems like the tactics at certain times through the spring has still been productive, but these water levels are making me ask the question, "Will the prime April-May hybrid bite be gone by the time anybody can get in there, or will it be delayed until bait can arrive?" *Personally, I think where bait fish (Game Fish) are depends a lot on currents as they would be too small to fight it constantly. They have to go with the flow*.



We (NE ORiver guys) found 'em (Game Fish) big-time yesterday eve. They were WAY up a 20' wide feeder creek in a 4'-5' deep x 50' long hole! 
5 different species were caught in 1 1/2hrs before dark


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Pulled the AM shift on the steps this morning. In 7 hours I only saw 3 wipers caught. My buddy caught 1 that went 7 and a 10 pound flathead. I caught so many sheephead, I felt like a shepherd.:beat-up:


----------



## fishknife

Is the water still muddy at Greenup?


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I'd call it very murky but not muddy.


----------



## look111

went down yesterday from 7-9pm. caught 6 hybrids, smallest was about 5 inches ( gotta count it because it ate a 3in slider ) and biggest was about 3 1/2 pounds. been doing ok so far but I have to admit, when the river is up the mouths of the tributaries and farther up them have produced great numbers!! got a friend that fishes the Ohio and Big Muskingum Rivers and he's in them. great numbers and sizes. if nothing comes up i'll be on the river at greenup tonight.


----------



## look111

went down this afternoon and caught 11 fish. 10 hybrids and 1 striper. rain was light pretty much while I was there. felt good to finally catch some fish. no single lure was dominate. I used bucktail jig with a 6 in mister twister grub, 5 in pearl tsunami, 3 in sluggo with launcher and a 4 in mister twister on a launcher. water temp was about 61 and water condition was murky.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Nice job man. I bet that was fun on the tackle.


----------



## catfishhunterjames

Any skips or shad showing up??


----------



## look111

yes it was a blast catching them on lures especially the launcher set up. also yes the skip jacks were there today, don't know if this rain is gonna change things. not many shad though. I caught 3 hybrids and 4 drum and had a couple descent ones get off. biggest drum was 8# and biggest hybrid was 6 1/2#. lures used were launcher with white fork tailed fluke, bucktail jig with 6 in white mister twister and a 3 in pearl sluggo on a 3/8 oz jig head. was having such a good time I lost track of weather and got drenched by the quick storm that blew through. well worth it though.


----------



## jasonsmith

i been told that a few people have been catching skips here and there at the greenup dam, I was just wondering if they are on a full run yet or just now starting?


----------



## Cw606

Fished from 5-8 only seen 5 skips caught. Gonna try again Saturday


----------



## look111

not sure what you mean by full run. last couple of times I was there they were being caught 2-3 at a time. not 2-3 every cast but enough times that they got my attention. biggest skip jack i've seen so far was about 9 inches. like I said the shad are showing up in small groups, a few mooneye are being caught and the river shiners are thick right now. just gotta hope this next big rain we're supposed to get doesn't change things too much. hope this helps.


----------



## Daveo76

Only coming up 20 ft,,,,


----------



## Whitemw




----------



## Whitemw

Put on a clinic today with 2 buddies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Whitemw

.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitemw

5-11-14......


----------



## Whitemw

One of my buddies if you look in the back you can see my other buddy n waist high water )
Dave we sure miss you! I wish I had a Jack they were hammering mooneyes under the launcher weightless ) I know that your favorite! Haha


----------



## Daveo76

Glad you had some fun. Won't be long now,,,,,,


----------



## plybon72

Whitemw said:


> 5-11-14......



Sweet wiper!!


----------



## terryit3

Thanks for that last shad Malik! I cut it into 3 pieces and caught 4 fish  I've already replaced my cast net with a smaller one!


----------



## Doboy

WTG,,, Terry! Looks like a BALL down there!?

Hey Ter,,,, the PERCH LIMITS ARE HUGE!!! ;>)
PIGS, FULL OF EGGS.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Heck yeah, it hasn't been a wiper season for those who aren't relentless. Nothing like last year, standing around leisure fishing all April and May. I fell in the water down there in April, trying to clear some debris from in front of us. Down and dirty this year, love it.


----------



## KYTodd

Finally something to post about. Got this one Thursday, 13 1/2lbs, heck of a fight. Fished from 1:30 to 5:00. Had 3 or 4 more hooked. Hope the water gets back to normal soon. Thanks to Sluggo for taking the picture.


----------



## C J Hughes

healthy looking fish great job reeling that hog in Kytodd


----------



## terryit3

Nice fish KYTodd!


----------



## leotronz

holy cow! bravo kytodd. That is one fat boy, bet you had hell of a time to reel him in. what did you use?


----------



## KYTodd

5" swim bait. Big bait, big fish I guess. It put up a pretty good fight. Sluggo was there throwing some smaller baits and catching more fish.


----------



## whodeynati

13.5 that's a MONSTER!!!


----------



## Bandy

KYTodd said:


> Finally something to post about. Got this one Thursday, 13 1/2lbs, heck of a fight. Fished from 1:30 to 5:00. Had 3 or 4 more hooked. Hope the water gets back to normal soon. Thanks to Sluggo for taking the picture.


Can you guys kick some of these over to meldah?


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

That fish is worthy of 2 pics. People can't wait for a lot of different things, a new job, new wife, Jesus, and the the day you break 12 +. Congratulations man! I'm jealous as hell.


----------



## KYTodd

Thanks a lot Somewhere on the Scioto. I'm sure that one will be hard to top, but it will be fun trying.


----------



## Whitemw

Nice fish Todd!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Whitmw you mentioned mooneyes? They've finally started catching some of them?


----------



## Whitemw

Mooneyes were there but they were very rare like 1 in every 10 cast I would catch a lone mooneye


----------



## bowtechrage22

Well what about the skipjack?


----------



## fishercreekrick

Caught 5hybreds this evening caught these fish as soon as I got there then the horn blowed them it was over not another bite


----------



## fishercreekrick

Went today slow day for me but my wife got 6 GOOD HYBRIDS my soon got 4 they got there's on nightcrawle rs I throwed every bait I had not a fish


----------



## bowtechrage22

See any skipjack bein caught?


----------



## look111

good catch for you all Rick. don't care who's catching them as long as they're being caught. that was a nice stringer you walked out with. I got skunked again but another young couple came using nightcrawlers and they too caught a few hybrids. maybe something will turn them on during the next few days so artificial baits will be effective.


----------



## Daveo76

I will turn them on this weekend,,,, finally free!!!! Lou, Rick's wife had a good teacher,,,,, 9 months and a White Bass will probably pull me over the rail!It's great to see more and more women get out with us and see why we enjoy. These fish will hit anything as long as you watch their behavior.It's fun catching them on anything from a crappie jig to a Pencil Popper! Anna has been fishing with Dave for a long time, Orvella got her first one and it ran her up and down the sidewalk! Women and children first. Bow, we've said it time and again, if the skipjacks are there, it will be reported. WE know how important they are to people across the state, so just keep up with the thread to stay updated. I'm beginning to think we need a Shad/Skipjack section,,,,,,


----------



## bowtechrage22

I've tried that Dave but here I'm making another one see if we can get any hits lol


----------



## Doboy

Hey Dave,,, It's ON up here. I recieved 3 reports of sauger & eye limits from this weekend, with Some bonus stripers, cats & a 4' gar mixed in.
My friends are catching them Up a feeder, & below a low-head dam. Shinners & fatheads on the bottom.

*AND 12" SKIPPIES,,,, they're hitting a fathead below a bobber!*

We just might go out this afternoon till dark,,, & try that nightcrawler thing!
Thanks


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah Doboy, I can't post anything I don't know about but will be back at it this weekend, fish or not! Careful, I see a few storms showing up on radar,,,,


----------



## fishercreekrick

It's good to hear from you Dave hope to see you this weekend


----------



## Doboy

Daveo76 said:


> Yeah Doboy, I can't post anything I don't know about but will be back at it this weekend, fish or not! Careful, I see a few storms showing up on radar,,,,



HeHeHeee,, I beat the storm by an hour or so,,, caught 5 sauger, 4 keepers.
2-15" & 2-16", plus 6 smallies & a 12" rainbow!
I could see dozens of carp & suckers in the 3' water,,, should'a brought my bow.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Did good down there yesterday, A.M. shift, caught 7 on skipjack. It was weird because the first one was the smallest and they progressively got bigger, in order, to the last, weighing around 7 1/2. My buddy, who is hell bent on lures, threw all morning without a hit. I threw swimbaits and flukes under a bobber without a hit either. I'll be the first one to admit my lure success down there isn't what it is just down the road on the Scioto.


----------



## look111

went down for a few hours this morning with my nephew. fished the lower walkway. only caught 4 small white bass and 1 small hybrid. I did see adam catch 2 nice hybrids and a another get off. very slow and water flow is still changing back and forth the whole time we fished. even the guys using different types of live and cut baits on the upper walkway had it rough. talked to one guy as he left and he said he'd seen 1 hybrid and 2 drum caught while he was there. well hopefully as the water continues to clear the fishing will get better. Daveo76 I was hoping to see you there today. come back soon we miss you.


----------



## look111

went back this morning and caught 3 with a few more hook ups that got away. I finally caught a descent hybrid that went 22 inches and weighed 5#. the other two were small like the ones i've been catching lately. those are a couple here and there. as usual if you had cut bait or got some with a cast net than you did good. I stood by a guy who caught about 12-15 hybrids and a smallmouth bass that was about 14 inches. we were on the lower area. the guys on the upper walkway did good with cut bait and nightcrawlers. FYI, river shiners are good and thick, more skip jack were being caught today but they didn't come easy and I saw a few shad in 4-5 inch range.


----------



## Daveo76

montagc said:


> You caught a rainbow trout below Greenup?!


 I've caught a few below Greenup, most likely escapees from lakes. Doboy fishes farther up river


----------



## Daveo76

Had some mixed feelings about my first trip back in 9 months, but they were soon out of the way. Went to the upper deck first and my first fish of the year was a skipjack. Then a few Hybrids and whites fishing along the sidewalk and coffer dam. The horn blows; uh oh.Usually not good news but it calmed the water enough to see Hybrids breaking in the distance. So I caught a fairly big one with a launcher/fluke and all kinds of misses(Skipjacks). They start tearing up the water about 1:30 and the topwater fun began, having to walk fish down the sidewalk. Caught mine on crappie jigs, launcher/flukes, pencil poppers/ Creek Chub Striper Strikes. Got to talk to Tyler and KyTodd about his 13 1/2 lber a couple weeks ago. Couldn't have asked for a better day to get back at it. So probably 40 fish to about 8 lbs, whites included. Skipjacks are thick so come and get them Todd, sorry I just got your legs and the bottom of the fish,,,


----------



## BigFishHunter

What was the length on those 8lb hybrids Daveo76? I caught one earlier this year that is now my new PB at 27" and it was a pretty health fish. Weighed it and the scale said it was only 8lbs 12oz which seemed inaccurate to me considering the fish I caught prior to it was only 22" and my scale said it was 26lbs 6oz (which I know is completely and totally inaccurate). The batteries were pretty much dead in my scale so that is why I think it weighed the 27" a little on the light side and the obviously weighed the other one way on the heavy side. In the past I have only weighed catfish so it's hard to compare weights. Good news is I changed the batteries and it's weighing right now so if I break my PB again this year I can get an accurate weight.


----------



## Daveo76

Most of us here don't measure but if you caught a healthy one at over 27", I would think it would be closer to 10 or 11 lbs.


----------



## Cw606

Daveo76 said:


> Had some mixed feelings about my first trip back in 9 months, but they were soon out of the way. Went to the upper deck first and my first fish of the year was a skipjack. Then a few Hybrids and whites fishing along the sidewalk and coffer dam. The horn blows; uh oh.Usually not good news but it calmed the water enough to see Hybrids breaking in the distance. So I caught a fairly big one with a launcher/fluke and all kinds of misses(Skipjacks). They start tearing up the water about 1:30 and the topwater fun began, having to walk fish down the sidewalk. Caught mine on crappie jigs, launcher/flukes, pencil poppers/ Creek Chub Striper Strikes. Got to talk to Tyler and KyTodd about his 13 1/2 lber a couple weeks ago. Couldn't have asked for a better day to get back at it. So probably 40 fish to about 8 lbs, whites included. Skipjacks are thick so come and get them Todd, sorry I just got your legs and the bottom of the fish,,,





Thanks for the info, going after some skips tomorrow morning.


----------



## Daveo76

Cw606 said:


> Thanks for the info, going after some skips tomorrow morning.


You're welcome


----------



## KYTodd

Good to see you again Dave. It was a fun afternoon. I just ended with 5 hybrids, biggest 6 1/2 - 7lbs. One on Pencil popper and rest on launcher/fluke.


----------



## BigFishHunter

This is the fish I was talking about Daveo76. Caught at the Racine dam. I guessed it weighed around 10lbs, but the scale said otherwise and though I think it was wrong I have no way of proving it so I still tell people the weight I seen and length. I usually only measure fish when I think they are Fish Ohio's.


----------



## Doboy

Daveo76 said:


> I've caught a few below Greenup, most likely escapees from lakes. Doboy fishes farther up river



YEP! WAY farther up. 
I'm just trying to keep some friendly competition going,,, but the Greenup guys kick our butts every year!!!

But WE don't have a dandy fishing pier like THEY DO!  (wish-wish)

Thanks Dave


----------



## Bandy

If those guys at Meldah ever pull thier heads out of thier butts and get goin, we just might.

Off topic how well do you guys do for Blue Cats up there?


----------



## Daveo76

Bandy said:


> If those guys at Meldah ever pull thier heads out of thier butts and get goin, we just might.
> 
> Off topic how well do you guys do for Blue Cats up there?


I'm sure Look111 can tell you more than me. I don't target them but a lot of them are caught fishing for Hybrids. Saw a 42 lber last year. There has been a really good increase in numbers the last few years though.


----------



## look111

I agree Dave, the numbers for blues has increased the last couple of years. like you said we catch them while hybrid fishing. I see a lot of guys using cut bait, shad and skip jacks but don't know how they are doing. hopefully someone targeting cats can answer better. I'll catch the occasional one using 1-2 oz spoons drifted downriver bouncing it off the bottom. on a side note I have a new PB hybrid 12#. caught it on a launcher with pearl 4 1/2 sluggo on a 1/8 oz jighead. haven't had any good ones to post but finally I got this one. still hoping to see you down there soon Dave.


----------



## Daveo76

Great fish!! Was that yesterday evening??


----------



## look111

yes it was yesterday evening. as good as the fish were biting it was the only one I caught in an hour and a half. I saw quite a few fish caught but I wasn't doing something right til just before it started raining I made a quick adjustment and on the very next cast bam!!! hook up was on upper walkway and I ended up at the coffer dam, you know (The Walk).


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Awesome fish Look! You caught that fish the old fashioned way.....You earned it. I had an opposite and eye-opening experience down there last night in the rain. Just when I thought I was getting decent at catching hybrids, the boys at Greenup had to show me I'm still a novice. That's OK tho, I needed that. I learned quite a bit.


----------



## look111

I'm continually learning from the guys down there. sometimes i'll just stop fishing and watch others, I learn a lot that way and I don't hesitate to ask questions. just keep absorbing what you can and make sure it stays fun. probably see you down there soon. it's gonna be nasty for a little bit after yesterdays rains.


----------



## Daveo76

The one true thing that makes Greenup unique is that there are so many ways to catch them. I did my share of fishing and watching a long time ago and finally made some small talk, Sluggo especially. There is always more to learn so don't ever think you have them down pat. I was tossing a big Striper Strike the other day but my shoulder wouldn't quite allow me to get in the "zone". So one of the fishermen suggested I tie a small sinker on the back treble. Bingo. 5 & 6. " swimbaits are great to use but if you need distance, just put a barrel sinker on ahead of it, it will rest right against the front of the lure but it doesn't matter. One big mistake people make is using too small a hook. A wiper isn't after your hook and doesn't care about it. I could go on. A hot summer day, drop a lure over the rail and keep it against the wall and you will be cooled off by all the thrashing and commotion at your feet


----------



## terryit3

Can anyone that was there today, let me know if it's too muddy to fish? I am going to run up after work, but if it's too muddy, I'll just head to the house.. I get off at 8


----------



## Doboy

Daveo76 said:


> The one true thing that makes Greenup unique is that *there are so many ways to catch them.* I did my share of fishing and watching a long time ago and finally made some small talk, Sluggo especially. *There is always more to learn so don't ever think you have them down pat.* I was tossing a big Striper Strike the other day but my shoulder wouldn't quite allow me to get in the "zone". So one of the fishermen suggested I tie a small sinker on the back treble. Bingo. 5 & 6. " swimbaits are great to use but if you need distance, just put a barrel sinker on ahead of it, it will rest right against the front of the lure but it doesn't matter. One big mistake people make is using too small a hook. A wiper isn't after your hook and doesn't care about it. I could go on. *A hot summer day, drop a lure over the rail and keep it against the wall and you will be cooled off by all the thrashing and commotion at your feet*


Ken & I went down to the river today, we just got back. There were about 6 guys on our side of the feeder river (below a small low-head dam) and just ONE guy on the other side. HE WHUPPED ALL OF OUR BUTTS! We, on our side, were throwing just about everything in the box at the fast white water,,, Jigs & twisters, plugs, slip sinkers & shinners, bobbers and jigs, you name it! 
'HE' was walking the shoreline, looking for a small backwash on the side of the fast water, only 3-4' from shore, in the rocks. He was casting a small 
1 1/2" white home-made marabou/ fuzzy-grub thingy tied on a 1/16oz jig. HE was using a fly rod!~
He had a stripper on with every 4 or 5 casts! We seen him hook about a dozen and finally land 4 or 5 in less than a half hour! 
Evidentally, We were fish water that was WAY TOO FAST, with TOO large of a bait!
 GO FIGURE.
Ken & I gave up & left,,, we couldn't take it anymore!

If I only had a camera with a 1000mm lens!!! I could FINALLY show YOU GUYS something from way UP NORTH.


----------



## yarmo

Hit the dam Tuesday with my dad, brother, and my wife. Skip jacks were running hot, and schools of shiners were everywhere. We caught several nice whites/hybrids/ stripers. The best part, though, was seeing Dave there just before we left.


----------



## look111

just saw your post Terry. if you have another place go there. the dam is back to dirty water and a kinda backward water flow on the upper level. water level is about 22 feet. bit of debris to deal with also. hope you see this in time.


----------



## Daveo76

yarmo said:


> Hit the dam Tuesday with my dad, brother, and my wife. Skip jacks were running hot, and schools of shiners were everywhere. We caught several nice whites/hybrids/ stripers. The best part, though, was seeing Dave there just before we left.


See the kind of fishermen we have? Thanks


----------



## Jigging Jim

Daveo76 said:


> The one true thing that makes Greenup unique is that there are so many ways to catch them. I did my share of fishing and watching a long time ago and finally made some small talk, Sluggo especially. There is always more to learn so don't ever think you have them down pat. I was tossing a big Striper Strike the other day but my shoulder wouldn't quite allow me to get in the "zone". So one of the fishermen suggested I tie a small sinker on the back treble. Bingo. 5 & 6. " swimbaits are great to use but if you need distance, just put a barrel sinker on ahead of it, it will rest right against the front of the lure but it doesn't matter. One big mistake people make is using too small a hook. A wiper isn't after your hook and doesn't care about it. I could go on. A hot summer day, drop a lure over the rail and keep it against the wall and you will be cooled off by all the thrashing and commotion at your feet


Try a Back-Handed Cast, with Legs spread a couple feet apart, twisting at the Waist... That should be easier on your Shoulder.


----------



## Daveo76

Jigging Jim said:


> Try a Back-Handed Cast, with Legs spread a couple feet apart, twisting at the Waist... That should be easier on your Shoulder.


Thanks Jim, I'll try that. The more and farther I cast , the better it was. I think my fingers hurt worse than anything from trying to hold those brutes, because they were going where they wanted to. Everyone should feel the fight of a Hybrid striper, because a 4 lber can feel like a 10 and we've been catching some great fish. Thanks again for the advice and come visit


----------



## terryit3

Thanks for the reply look, but I missed it last night 
The water was pretty dirty and I couldn't net a baitfish to save my life. I had a few hits on a swimbait, but no hook-ups.. Saw a few guys catch some nice cats after dark.

There's always next time!




look111 said:


> just saw your post Terry. if you have another place go there. the dam is back to dirty water and a kinda backward water flow on the upper level. water level is about 22 feet. bit of debris to deal with also. hope you see this in time.


----------



## look111

hey Dave wanted to let you know I met one of smack tackle guys yesterday while down at the dam. Wade, fished while me and Andrew were. had some good conversation but the fish didn't show up.


----------



## Ripp'n Lips

BigFishHunter said:


> This is the fish I was talking about Daveo76. Caught at the Racine dam. I guessed it weighed around 10lbs, but the scale said otherwise and though I think it was wrong I have no way of proving it so I still tell people the weight I seen and length. I usually only measure fish when I think they are Fish Ohio's.


I fish the Racine Dam quite often as i am from that town. What did you catch this on? had some buddies catching Strips between 24-29" on crank baits. Planning on hitting it up sometime tomorrow, water level was somewhat lower than expected


----------



## Daveo76

Not a very good day at the dam. I caught one Hybrid on a sluggo but the water was very muddy and dropping. Folks were catching Drums with nightcrawlers and a few Wipers. If I remember right , the woman with the Wiper is Kimberly. You'll see how bad it was when you see Jim and I sitting. On a sidenote, met the new Game Warden. Says she will be checking regularly. Pleasant woman and nice to meet.


----------



## Cw606

Wonder how bad the rain gonna mess the dam up? Had a good time down there today. Caught some skips, and mooneyes.


----------



## look111

went down today and did ok but most were small. caught 14 white bass, 5 hybrids, 1 true striper and a sauger and saugeye. water was just washing onto the lower walkway and some kind of small minnow were running along it in good bunches. others caught more bigger and quality hybrids than I did. some were close to 5#. considering the condition of the river and water flow I feel most had a good time. quite a few people were there. now we have to wait and see what the last couple of days of scattered showers is going to do to the river. I caught all my fish on a white 1/16 oz shinee hinee.


----------



## look111

went back this evening and did pretty good. caught 10 hybrids from which I kept 4, all were keeper sizes though. also 2 small white bass and 1 nice drum. the 1/16 oz white shineee hineee has really been good the last two days. a lot of people there again today and everyone seemed to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## Daveo76

Good Job. Too bad we missed each other the other day,,,,


----------



## look111

thanks Dave, now that you are back fishing it's only a matter of time. I had my 15 yr old nephew with me. he caught his 1st descent hybrid about 4#. after releasing it he forgot to loosen his drag so the next one was bigger and it only took about 20-30 seconds to break his line. he's learning quickly through trial and error. he is hooked already though. hopefully the water level drops quickly so I can get him back down there early part of next week. see you soon.


----------



## Daveo76

Sorry that happened to him but you do learn fast about that, walking down the walk behind people, letting the fish wear out, I was so good the other day , I stopped at my bag about 10 ft back and grabbed my boga grip, walked over that damn log in the way. Tell him to be prepared to walk around peoples things in the middle of the sidewalk, rods layin' across the sidewalk. He fishes with ya much, he'll get the idea. Jim and I have been fishing there for 25 yrs at least and that was the first pic we ever had together, so that's how bad it was the other day, you caugt 'em all in the morning. I need a Serpentine belt on the van now, so how's that for luck??


----------



## look111

buddy if we didn't have bad luck we'd have no luck at all. I just had complete brake job done on my car from calipers to pads and rotors turned. now i'm scraping money together for a tune up. never seems to end. using more gas than it normally would and the gas prices keep shooting up, something has to give lol. gotta try and keep a sense of humor, it's life. others are worse off unfortunately. you take care, keep your head up and we'll see ya soon.


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, I need someone to replace my serpentine belt now


----------



## look111

had a tough few hours at the dam today. only caught 5 fish. all on a white and a chartreuse 1/16 oz shineee hineee. 4 on the white and 1 on the chartreuse. water is a little dirty but good for fishing. hardly any bait fish moved up today. maybe better by this weekend.


----------



## Daveo76

Good job Looky. Better get some time in quick. River coming up to 25' by Mon. I'm afraid the pattern is setting up just like last summer and the guys and gals who fish there remember how it was. May be a bad summer again with the hurricanes turning to inshore storms later. Let's hope for the best


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Anybody got a river color update from down there? I'm wondering what shade of brown it is.


----------



## fishercreekrick

Haven't been to the dam but was at the mouth of kinnikinnick yesterday about 30miles below greenup yesterday and it was brown with a lot of debre on the wate


----------



## look111

went down this evening and it was just horrible. the water level dropped about 2 ft overnight. the water is already back to the level it was this time yesterday. clarity isn't bad at all. problem is lower deck stays under water and that backwards water flow on the upper level is crazy. we'll be into july in about a week and the conditions have not been favorable for much of the last 4-6 weeks. the times we could fish the lower walkway you had to wade, very few days it was dry. just venting, hopefully things change and it becomes angler friendly. as always, I enjoyed shooting the breeze with the others that were there. good bunch of guys 99% of the time I go. that makes the whole thing a lot more tolerable. we actually joke and laugh more than we complain. "I hate Fishing" lol.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> went down this evening and it was just horrible. the water level dropped about 2 ft overnight. the water is already back to the level it was this time yesterday. clarity isn't bad at all. problem is lower deck stays under water and that backwards water flow on the upper level is crazy. we'll be into july in about a week and the conditions have not been favorable for much of the last 4-6 weeks. the times we could fish the lower walkway you had to wade, very few days it was dry. just venting, hopefully things change and it becomes angler friendly. as always, I enjoyed shooting the breeze with the others that were there. good bunch of guys 99% of the time I go. that makes the whole thing a lot more tolerable. we actually joke and laugh more than we complain. "I hate Fishing" lol.


I hate fishing too. WWJD, What would Jim do? Turn the handle, Don't smile, but the best one is"they're bustin" and 10 guys start running and 3 backlash. At least with the lower walk covered, less stuff to walk around or trip overKeep patient, mybe they'll switch the turbines around or even better, turn all 3 on


----------



## Whitemw

I've been doing well out of 104 Dave my buddy caught a 13 lber sorry haven't got in touch my phones been shut off I share a bill with my brother an we ran our data up now I'm back on may go out one day this week I'll give u a call buddy, and lou hang n there better days will be here soon hopefully always good to vent lol yall have a good one n be seeing you guys soon!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whodeynati

Hey fellas. My dad is probably going to be down there tomorrow fishing at some point. He will probably be wearing a Bengals jersey. If you guys see him would you locals mind showing him the ropes. Him and my mom are visiting shawnee park or something over there. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BigFishHunter

Ripp'n Lips- Sorry for the late response. I caught that fish, and most of the others that i have caught down there, on cut shad.


----------



## Daveo76

No giants today but they were bustin shiners all along the lower walk. Tried the deck and nothing. I caught 2 on the lower deck on flukes and the rest were on shiners. May not be big ones but catching them that close, they have a ton of energy 7 wipers, a white and a skipjack


----------



## Fishingnoob

Daveo76 said:


> No giants today but they were bustin shiners all along the lower walk. Tried the deck and nothing. I caught 2 on the lower deck on flukes and the rest were on shiners. May not be big ones but catching them that close, they have a ton of energy 7 wipers, a white and a skipjack



Nice ,Dave glad to see you back out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Fishingnoob said:


> Nice ,Dave glad to see you back out.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks, a few more small ones today, but they were trying to hit big shad and they just couldn't get them down. Fun watching them try to get them using the launcher!!


----------



## Daveo76

Where are all the reports and banter going back and forth. Granted I've been catching small ones but at least feel obligated to post. I ran into one guy there the other day complaining about posting but I let him know I've been posting since 2004 and the dam hasn't turned into a city yet. Maybe they aren't biting but that info could help a lot. You guys got me thru the last 10 months. So don't feel unobligated to post. These Greenup posts have more looks than any the last 3 years so I don't think any damage has been done. Side note Whitemw (Malik) is moving to Columbus to show them the southern way to catch wipers. He needs to load up on launchers!!


----------



## Daveo76

Summer pattern for sure. Slamming shiners everywhere, but if you're lucky enough to get a shad, you have it made. Also met Run and Gun today


----------



## run-n-gun

It was nice meeting ya today daveo76 but wish I could've caught a few of those wipers that was bust'n all that bait


----------



## Cw606

See any skipjack or mooneye caught? Thanks alot sir


----------



## Daveo76

No Skipjacks but SOME mooneyes were being caught with castnets at the coffer dam tossing out farther than usual. Perfect size Take some shiners!!!!!


----------



## Riparian Rambler

Went Saturday for a while. Still not much going on. Plenty of shiners around cofferdam. Didn't see any skipjack caught while we were there.


----------



## OHsportsman

Hey guys just looking for some info here. Doesn't seem to be much going on recently. I am headed to Portsmouth this weekend. I have never fished the river and wanna give it a shot so I figured the dam is a decent place to start. I'd love to catch a cat or striper, but I'd be happy with anything that puts up a good fight. What some lures or methods You like to use. I have some swimbait and curlytail jigs with a 1/4oz jig head. I am also taking a cast net to maybe get some live bait. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

How was the fishing at greenup this last weekend?


----------



## Doboy

OHsportsman said:


> Hey guys just looking for some info here. Doesn't seem to be much going on recently. I am headed to Portsmouth this weekend. I have never fished the river and wanna give it a shot so I figured the dam is a decent place to start. I'd love to catch a cat or striper, but I'd be happy with anything that puts up a good fight. What some lures or methods You like to use. I have some swimbait and curlytail jigs with a 1/4oz jig head. I am also taking a cast net to maybe get some live bait.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you LUCK! At least your asking the right bunch of guys! :B
> RU Fishing from shore?
> The River is a very off-on place, and as soon as you think you've got it figured out,,,, the next day/week, NOTHING will produce!
> Where ever you end up, my best advise is 'make a bunch of friends'(locals) & pick their brains out. It might cost ya a beer or two.
> 
> Anyway,,, OGF has a bunch of guys who live in & around the Ak-Canton area, that fish the Pike, NC dam area all winter long,,,,,Look me/us up late this fall. We might be able to show you some closer spots from home to 'practice'!
> Keep us posted


----------



## Redwarrior

Great thread. Guys let me introduce myself first, I'm from Redwarrior ,WV. I do the majority of my fishing on the upper Kanawha river (Marmet and London locks), where this year it has been all but impossible to get Skipjacks, which brings me to how I came upon this thread. My work as an industrial scale technician has me traveling the tri-state area a lot and yesterday I just happened to be working in Greenup. I decided to take my lunch and drive down to the fishing access area at the locks (first time I've been there) just to see if I could see any Skips, and lo and behold there they were. I hadn't seen any in so long I was beginning to think they were in that same category as Bigffoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFO's, but there they were, smaller ones, but skips nonetheless chasing minnows right below that round metal wall thing-a-majig. Now I primarily chase big cats and to me skipjacks are the #1 bait to use in my area, so I guess without getting any longer winded then I've already made this post, my question is how often are they in there like that, what are the rules and regs on catching them, how do you guys do it, we use sabiki's (both store bought and homemade). Is the area usualy crowded on weekends (there wasn't a soul there yesterday but it was middle of the day). So how about it guys, do ya mind sharing some of your info with an old hillbilly catfisherman, cause I need some good bait really bad. Thanks.


----------



## look111

I don't know their pattern but we normally see them a couple of times a year. the sabiki rig is used a lot but like you said homemade ones too. here you have to cut your rig down to 3 to use legally. in the spring i know they were bigger than the school that is there now. I hope this helps some. hopefully someone with more knowledge will chime in. good luck.


----------



## Redwarrior

look111 said:


> I don't know their pattern but we normally see them a couple of times a year. the sabiki rig is used a lot but like you said homemade ones too. here you have to cut your rig down to 3 to use legally. in the spring i know they were bigger than the school that is there now. I hope this helps some. hopefully someone with more knowledge will chime in. good luck.


Thanks look111, appreciate any advice I can get, I'm thinking I'll have to make a trip down that way real soon and bring my cooler. Hey is the fishing been that slow or just the posting here in the thread been slow?


----------



## look111

the fishing has been extremely tough since the end of june, for me anyhow. I mentioned the bigger skipjack in the spring because the ones I saw here lately are only about 2 1/2-4 inches. also keep an eye on the river pool level. earlier when I checked it was 21 plus feet. I think even the upper walkway has a little water on it. don't know how or even if that'll affect the skipjacks. good luck to you when you decide to give her a try.


----------



## Redwarrior

look111 said:


> the fishing has been extremely tough since the end of june, for me anyhow. I mentioned the bigger skipjack in the spring because the ones I saw here lately are only about 2 1/2-4 inches. also keep an eye on the river pool level. earlier when I checked it was 21 plus feet. I think even the upper walkway has a little water on it. don't know how or even if that'll affect the skipjacks. good luck to you when you decide to give her a try.


Thanks look111, I look forward to coming down and fishing. You guys seem like you have a great place there, and if for some reason you guys are ever to find yourselves traveling up my way fishing or hunting or just in need of directions please feel free to pm me and I'll try and help ya anyway I can. Again, many thanks.


----------



## Daveo76

The round wall is the coffer dam. When the skips are in, you'll see them chasing shiners. They will be down to the first current break on the rocks, and at times all the way to the wall. This time of year, if we are using them, we just catch 1 at a time. I just use a small ,white crappie jig. Wipers, Blues and Saugers love them too. As Lewis noted, Sabikis need to be shortened to 3 hooks and the limit is 500 without a bait dealer permit.


----------



## Redwarrior

Daveo76 said:


> The round wall is the coffer dam. When the skips are in, you'll see them chasing shiners. They will be down to the first current break on the rocks, and at times all the way to the wall. This time of year, if we are using them, we just catch 1 at a time. I just use a small ,white crappie jig. Wipers, Blues and Saugers love them too. As Lewis noted, Sabikis need to be shortened to 3 hooks and the limit is 500 without a bait dealer permit.


Thanks Daveo76. I appreciate you guys giving me some info on the area. What time of year do you guys usually see the hybrid stipers start moving back in good. Also do people catch a lot of big bluecats there, and one more thing ,what is a "Launcher"? I keep seeing you guys mentioning "Launchers".


----------



## Whitemw

Those small skippes r perfect  for just about EVERYTHING


----------



## Recneck

When fishing for stripes and hybrids are y'all freelancing them or using some weight?


----------



## look111

Daveo76's picture, bottom left side, shows a launcher. it has orange or red tape around part of it. a cone shaped piece of foam with a 2 3/8 oz weight on the bottom. it allows you to get more casting distance. you attach a 2'-3' leader to it and tie a lure on the other end. Recnec when we fish for hybrids we do all of the above. lauchers with finesse baits, topwater lures like pencil poppers, carolina rigs and live baits hooked to different riggings. only limited to your imagination.


----------



## Daveo76

Launchers. We tape them because there is no wire in them holding them together. Look is right, only your Imagination can limit you. People here will help you. Kids and women get all the room and help they need. We love our spot because we have so many ways to catch fish, if they are around,,,,


----------



## Daveo76

Redwarrior, we forgot to mention that there are threads just like this one from the last 2 years that have well over 30,000 views and tons of pictures. Just go a few pages back and look for Greenup Dam pics.


----------



## look111

fished with Daveo76 yesterday evening and had a good time. did more talking than catching. we were the only two fishing for hybrids. four others there fished for catfish. didn't see them catch anything although one guy was just starting as I was leaving. Dave I can't wait to fish with you again. always a good time.


----------



## Daveo76

Lewis, always a pleasure and always good to see who has Wipers in their blood.When I got to the parking lot I said uh oh, must be bad but then seeing you there took the sting off things. Makes you realize how those small 3 lbers really feel and let's you explore your options more and gives you the chance to try some things you wouldn't try with a crowd around. Now who would have thought they would keep clobbering a 3" Slider grub with the tail torn off !!!


----------



## Whitemw

Wish I coulda been there !


----------



## Daveo76

Whitemw said:


> Wish I coulda been there !


You have plenty of time


----------



## Daveo76

Was heading out this AM but glad I checked the radar ,,,,,, wow !!!!!Can only help because it can't get much worse!! ! ! C'mon Saugers!!!


----------



## fishing247

Daveo76 said:


> Was heading out this AM but glad I checked the radar ,,,,,, wow !!!!!Can only help because it can't get much worse!! ! ! C'mon Saugers!!!


suck it up buttercup and go fishing!!! LOL


----------



## Daveo76

fishing247 said:


> suck it up buttercup and go fishing!!! LOL


Buttercup Dave,,,, I have a heart condition!!


----------



## Redwarrior

Man I'm glad to see you guys are posting some again. I stopped in down there last month while I was down that way working at the slag yard and there was no one there. Didn't see much in the line of bait as well, but I know from lookin' at all of you guys past posts that you'll be slaying 'em again here real soon. Look forward to seeing the pics and would love to come down and fish. I haven't caught a good cat up here at London locks on the Kanawha since late August (been a tough year on the Great Kanawha). Might make it down that way to go sometime, but the bowhuntin' bug always sets in hard this time of year for me. I appreciate some of you guys taking the time to talk to me about fishing there at the dam. Whether I make it down to fish or not, good luck to you guys.


----------



## Daveo76

Thanks Just PM one of us and let us know when you're coming


----------



## Daveo76

Uh oh,,,, all 3 turbines running !!


----------



## look111

false alarm Dave. still only 2 running, I was down there this evening. I think they are finally working on the faulty one though. the typo caught me off guard, I was checking the log because the water was rising quickly. when I saw 3 running i got excited for a good 10 seconds but then I looked up and saw there was only 2 running still. yesterday fishing was great, today was horrible. don't be surprised if levels rise the next few days. water from rain a few days ago and the rain off and on for the next 7 days.


----------



## Daveo76

Well, they put it on there to make us smile and hopeful


----------



## look111

yeah they know that's all we've talked about this summer. like I said it is good to see them working on it. still gonna be a while though. hopefully see down there sometime this coming week. looks like we'll be side stepping rain drops all week. I think they're saying scattered most days though.


----------



## Daveo76

Bring your Sliders


----------



## look111

I know not to go to greenup when all turbines are off but I went for about 2 hours this afternoon. Not even a bite. There were a few others there too, same story. All gates closer to the ky side were open, 1-5. So of course on the Oh side it was like a lake fishing. As of 6pm they were still off. Just a heads up to anyone planning on going the next few days, check those hourly river logs.


----------



## fishknife

Look - How was the water clarity?


----------



## look111

water clarity was good. no muddiness nor dirtiness.


----------



## ManitouDan

If the Ky gates are open does that mean the end of the bullnose should be good ?


----------



## Thompy04

How can you find out when and what turbines are running from the Corps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jastew

ManitouDan said:


> If the Ky gates are open does that mean the end of the bullnose should be good ?



I've found that when the ky gates are open it's really hard to hold a boat near the bullnose, current can be really strong. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## look111

here is the link I use for lock and dam info. hope it helps.

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/navrpti.txt


----------



## look111

Thanks for the report Teethtyfish. I think it'll be like that til they crank those turbines back on. We're missing the seam they create with the nice slow back flow towards the bank. I agree with you though that when the right conditions develop it'll trigger the fish. Based on how fat the hybrids and catfish we caught before they were shut down to be worked on, if or when we do start catching them they'll be nice and healthy. We had so much bait for them this year compared to last year.


----------



## Ost911

Seen prob 30 or more sauger caught Sunday!!! Louis did you do any good?


----------



## C J Hughes

Look111 u r right the sauger this year r fat and healthy . We caught some over 20 inches. Shad and shiners and skip jacks everywhere . We caught blues channels flatheads wiper ky bass smouth saugeye and saugers. All fat except one drum who was kinda skinny.The wipers were all around 21 inches long by 21 inches wide man did they fight . The river is BACK I can sleep now . Released everything but a few saugers to eat. How a 2 lb bluecat can get a 8/0 circle hook in it's mouth is unreal .Could not keep 4 poles baited with cut skipjack in the water to many little blues biggest 25 lb.


----------



## polebender

Is the bait store still there just across the river? I used to have the info, but can't find it anymore. If so, could someone post the name and phone number? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## look111

Thanks to anyone associated with running this site. I've gained so much info from it and i've met some great folks through it. I am quitting the site because of a few assholes on here. To the guys i've come into contact with when I see you we are still good. Some really good folks and I can still learn from you while fishing with you. It's too bad the world has deal with those who are nothing but evil pieces of ****!!! I apologize for my language, have a good one.


----------



## Skippy

It's a shame your leaving!  I for one really enjoy your posts and more so your pictures. I sure wouldn't let a few real dirt bags tick me off that much. Lifes just to short for that. It is getting bad out there. Seen things this year that are just 100 percent wrong and this is the first time in my life I've been cussed out for turning fish loose.

Now I don't know you one little bit except for your posts but I know I would enjoy standing next to you fishing and just BS'en. Hat to see you leave but I do wish you and yours the best of luck. God Bless.


----------



## C J Hughes

I hope it wasn't my last post I was just confirming that u were right . Stay on line the hell with anyone .


----------



## Whitemw

Louis! ! Dont leave us !! We need more anglers like u on this forum. Don't let these fools get to u ! Its always nice reading ur reports an even better fishing with you!


----------



## Hatchetman

Skippy said:


> It's a shame your leaving!  I for one really enjoy your posts and more so your pictures. I sure wouldn't let a few real dirt bags tick me off that much. Lifes just to short for that. It is getting bad out there. Seen things this year that are just 100 percent wrong and this is the first time in my life I've been cussed out for turning fish loose.
> 
> Now I don't know you one little bit except for your posts but I know I would enjoy standing next to you fishing and just BS'en. Hat to see you leave but I do wish you and yours the best of luck. God Bless.


Times 2 what Skippy said....Don't go....Pete


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

look111 said:


> Thanks to anyone associated with running this site. I've gained so much info from it and i've met some great folks through it. I am quitting the site because of a few assholes on here. To the guys i've come into contact with when I see you we are still good. Some really good folks and I can still learn from you while fishing with you. It's too bad the world has deal with those who are nothing but evil pieces of ****!!! I apologize for my language, have a good one.


What happened?


----------



## fastwater

Hey *look111*,

I don't know ya and as far as I know have never even posted in a thread you've posted in. Don't know the circumstance's and at the risk of speaking/posting out of turn, here's something to consider...the good people on here will miss you a lot more then those you are at odds with here that will be happy you're gone.


----------



## dacrawdaddy

I agree 100%. The good members need to stand strong and then the rotten apples will be the ones leaving.


----------



## Daveo76

Yes, Lewis, I've been thru some bad apples on here. Don't know if you are checking posts, but I'm going to do my damndest to find out what's going on if I can catch you there. Guys, we've been fishing together for a few years now , and you won't meet anyone who is better than Lewis. Such a shame


----------



## Daveo76

polebender said:


> Is the bait store still there just across the river? I used to have the info, but can't find it anymore. If so, could someone post the name and phone number? It would be greatly appreciated!


 No, sorry to say it isn't there.


----------



## Ost911

On a fishing note. Has anyone been down the last 2 days?


----------



## Daveo76

Ost911 said:


> On a fishing note. Has anyone been down the last 2 days?


No bubby, theres 'only 1 turbine running and that aint good,unless you have a boat and can move around,,,,,


----------



## Ost911

I went a few times last week. Seen more caught than I expected with the turbines down. Have you herd a solid date that they will all be running?


----------



## cbutz

look111 said:


> Thanks to anyone associated with running this site. I've gained so much info from it and i've met some great folks through it. I am quitting the site because of a few assholes on here. To the guys i've come into contact with when I see you we are still good. Some really good folks and I can still learn from you while fishing with you. It's too bad the world has deal with those who are nothing but evil pieces of ****!!! I apologize for my language, have a good one.



LOL I know what ur saying there so serious douche bags on here but honestly I find it funny and enjoy pissing them off cause some people on here are like elitist fisherman apparently lol just stay and start messing with them it's fun!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## polebender

Daveo76 said:


> No, sorry to say it isn't there.


Ok. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Not sure what happened to this thread......

Anyway, I made the trip down yesterday. I had been watching water levels pretty closely. After the rain last week the level shot up a foot or so and then Saturday they dropped it. I wasn't sure what to expect with the river falling but figured I would give it a shot anyway. I got there shortly after sunup and got about 3 zillion shad in the first toss. Ice formed on the dock I was on as soon as the water off the net hit it, I guess you could say it was brisk. I headed up to the Scioto confluence and fished for a while. I don't go up the Scioto as I have a deep v and have not idea how deep it is.... I picked up a 15lb flathead shortly after we got there. We got into one that broke my buddy's line right after that... (user error). We got a few smallish hybrid/white bass, a few drum, a couple sauger. Caught everything on a jig and minnow, most everything was coming out of 14' of water. Interestingly, I didn't do any good with the shad, only fatheads? We caught everything in one small area... I would also note, this is the first time I have ever been to the river and found that area devoid of fish. None on the face of the delta or along the drop that runs toward the bridge. Nothing at the bridge piling except one channel and a small drum. Headed up river to Greenup around 11. water looked like it was coming out all the way across at the dam pretty much. Not a huge amount, the tip of the rock pile on the Ohio side down by the point across from the bullnose was viable. I started at the point there and immediately picked up about a 30lb Blue out of 10 ft on the jig and minnow. What a party! That was my first blue (8lb test). Between him wanting to take me on a tour of the river, trying to stay on him and keep him from getting tangled up in the motor and not break the line was definitely a challenge. I caught a 35lb ish flathead down the river a couple years ago on the same setup, this was much more challenging. Anyway..... lots O fun. Worked the rock piles along that side and picked up an nice channel cat, a walleye, a couple small bass and drum. I headed over to the lock a tried for a bit but really wasn't marking much. Once you moved around the wall the current was rippin pretty good so I gave up there. Headed back down the river, picked up a couple more lb whites and headed for home.

Fishing wasn't as good as usual but I love the trips down there in the fall regardless... If the river was just closer to home......


----------



## Doboy

Skippy said:


> It's a shame your leaving!  I for one really enjoy your posts and more so your pictures. I sure wouldn't let a few real dirt bags tick me off that much. Lifes just to short for that. It is getting bad out there. Seen things this year that are just 100 percent wrong and this is the first time in my life I've been cussed out for turning fish loose.
> 
> Now I don't know you one little bit except for your posts but I know I would enjoy standing next to you fishing and just BS'en. Hate to see you leave but I do wish you and yours the best of luck. God Bless.



*WHAT???*
TIMES 3 what Skippy said!!!!

*NOTHING HAS HAPPENED TO THIS THREAD!
There is NO fishing report that is MORE important than the LOSS OF An A+ MEMBER,,, SPECIALLY WHEN IT'S A GIVING-SHARING SPORTSMAN!SOMEONE WHO CONTRIBUTES IN EVERY POSSIBLE WAY.*

Look111
EVEN the NE River guys would be at a loss without your informative post & Pics!
NO WAY, would I let ANYONE shoot down an up-lifting/ helpfull attitude like yours!
NO WAY, should YOU leave this community of 'GIVING & SHARING' anglers!

I say, 
YOU should 'copy & POST' those hurtful comments for ALL of us to see!
WE (& maybe the mods) would be more than happy to come to your defense and get rid of those "dirt-bags"!
I for one would really miss your input,,,, and I STILL have an open seat for YOU,,, ANYTIME you could come up to Erie, for bass, perch or steel.
THANK YOU,,, For EVERYTHING GOOD THAT YOU DO!


----------



## ManitouDan

Fished from about noon to 4 today out of the boat , couldn't locate anything at all , current was good for the ky side where fish usually are gathered at the end of the bull nose -- nothing there , tried several places on the Ohio side -- nothing . Talked to two other boaters who had no luck as well .


----------



## Ost911

LOOK come back!


----------



## ManitouDan

what the heck is going on ? I also tried some bridge abutments , mouth of the little scioto -- nothing.


----------



## ManitouDan

Any updates ? Wonder if the cold blast of weather will get them to move up to dam ?


----------



## ManitouDan

Fished about 2-3 hours WED , nothing , no other boats out . Talked to one bank fisherman , he had caught 1 . Maybe after today the cold weather will bring the fish up to the dam . Odd but water was up 3-4 feet .


----------



## GirthBrooks

They are up at Robert c byrd dam. But not in full force yet. White curly tails right at dark


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Update!!! Tonight R C Byrd shoulder to shoulder!!!!


----------



## Daveo76

Good job

!!


----------



## ManitouDan

Thanks teethy , if fish are there I'd like to take my daughter up saturday


----------



## Daveo76

ManitouDan said:


> Thanks teethy , if fish are there I'd like to take my daughter up saturday


 Sorry I didn't get back with you. We'll make it another time


----------



## ManitouDan

Had to decide between river vs creek muskie -- sounds like I made the right call . Caught a super 41-42 incher on a bull dawg at 4pm . Only fish I saw but it was a hawg .


----------



## KYTodd

Sounds like a nice fish Dan. I haven't been able to fish much lately. Hopefully the sauger will start soon. I'd like to go Muskie fishing too. Work has been keeping me busy.


----------



## ManitouDan

Todd --- whenever the sauger start up please call , we can take my boat or yours , my number is 740-961-3907


----------



## KYTodd

Dan---I sure will. If you need someone to go Muskie fishing with you in the creeks give me a shout.


----------



## Daveo76

KYTodd said:


> Dan---I sure will. If you need someone to go Muskie fishing with you in the creeks give me a shout.


So, you guys are going to leave me alone


----------



## KYTodd

Hey Dave, good to hear from you. Hopefully the fishing will pick up. They have to start biting sometime don't they ?


----------



## ManitouDan

todd and dave send me your phone numbers .


----------



## Daveo76

Todd, I'm afraid it would take about 20 Saugers to equal 1 of your Wipers!! That's a lot of work


----------



## fishercreekrick

fished the ky side today caught 6 sauger 14-16in, 1 walleye 19in, 1bluecat 15#,1hybred 6# all fish caught on creek minnows going back in the morning to try it agian


----------



## fishercreekrick

teethyfish I went back this afternoon caught 2 sauger but the guys on the bullnose in the boats were on them


----------



## Corey Thomas

Found a few, vertical jigging the lower walkway. Caught 25-30 around 17 good keepers. The evening bite is best, same alot caught over by the I beam.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Awesome work COREY!! With my wifes b-day and preppin for the holidays, i havent had the chance to get down there:-/. With the loss of that guy(doug maybe?) aka look(usrname), reports on the fishing is HARD to come by. I have met/saw look many times below the dam. Its hard for me to understand why he doesnt post on here anymore:-(. 

I WILL BE SHOWING UP SOMETIME DOWN THERE SOON (hopefully). 

I know this is my first post guys, but have used this site as a reference in the past for when i couldnt get down to fish-but believe me, i KNOW-how/when/where and why to catch the fish below the dam-have done so in the past and its NO BIG SECRET. 

I hope to post alot more on here but when it comes to computers i get backed up especially in the winter with "programming" and find it hard to tear myself away from that, even though im already at a terminal. 

Bak to topic-i knew they wud show up sometime-its a little later than i hoped, which makes me think there will b a smaller window this season, at least my season anyway:-/. 

I hope everybody is doing well and wettin a line this season, catchin or fishin an miss you guys-rattlesnake/sluggo/columbus/look-i know i missed some people(sorry). Cant wait to see y'all....


----------



## Daveo76

Welcome Ripoff to the forum and you have seen that we post freely. I still haven't gotten in touch with Lewis (Look111) but we all miss his posts. I'll find out what happened. Personally , I haven't been down for awhile. But Rick (Fishercreek) is down there more than anyone on the KY side.


----------



## fishercreekrick

welcome ripoff I went down yesterday lower walkway is under water now for a few days went to ky side ended up with 9 sauger 14-18in. and 6 dinks all caught on minnows on the bottom


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Glad to be postin other than readin for a change guys. Thanx dave/rick for the welcome. 

Rick: ANY report is better than none at all. I chekd noaa this morning in hopes of better water this weekend but according to the predictions, its just gonna keep going n going, which to say might not be a bad deal, but i just have had better luck in the past andyhe terrain is alot more manageable when the conditions were a little bit better:-/. 

Everybody knows that when the river is "blown out" that that doesnt necessarily mean that the fishin is gonna be bad-especially on the ohio side. You can still have alot of fun and catch a BUNCH in the "pocket" that forma when the water level is over the upper deck and you are casting/flipping your lures and fishing parts ofthe bank that you normally walk on. But usually those places are only "hot" when the "runs" are already good, we all have witnessed this. I just wish this was one of those "runs", where the water conditions dont necessarily dictate the fishing :-/. In a good run, it usually doesnt matter what the water looks like. 

Rick: i started out fishing the ky side when i first got into fishing below greenup dam, this was before i had any experience fishing the ohio (dam side) of the river. Once i started gettin my bearing on the dam side-i never went back to the ky (lock side), because i was more productive on the latter.

Dave/rick: i will prolly head down sometime this weekend anyway just for the simple fact-i havent caught the "first" sauger/walleye this season :-/, which i normally, by this time, have caught a hundy or better :-(. Even though this year may not meet your expectations guys-at least you are getting to go/have already been. 

I will try and be more persistant with my posts, now that im a full flexged member and not a "LURKER" and try and bring/give something back to the fellas sharing their experiences when they post their reports. Just remember though-if you are intelligent enough to post/read on here, then you should be open minded enough to consider other peoples input/ideas about how somebody elses ideas/tactics for success, lord knows i have seen/heard& read some feally off the wall stuff about how you guys catch em an fish for em but also have taken it upon myself to be open to new techniques/tackle and it has paid off for me. So-prepare yourself because maybe-i might b able to introduce some new stuff .....


----------



## ManitouDan

fished yesterday from about 10-1pm , from boat , water too swift to fish the bullnose. Fished the backflow on the ohio side but really didnt do any good , caught one about 14 inches . saw a bank fisherman catch a few but action was pretty slow . I'd say you could get a limit if your in the right spot and pretty good with a jig ... I tried spoons and silver buddy . nothing on those .


----------



## ManitouDan

Didn't see any boat with 3 , what time were you there teethy ?? Also Dave -- I tried to call you to see if you wanted to fish with me .


----------



## Daveo76

Sorry Dan,,, been out of town,,,,


----------



## Powertroll

Hows the water up there and last time I was there they were not to picky on the boats by the long wall or the dam. I went to RC Byrd L&D this summer and they strickly enforced the 400 ft rule which was fine but I couldn't get up where the fish were. So if I bring the boat up can I still get up in the good water or am I restricted to staying way back?


----------



## fishercreekrick

got to fish markland this fall for about 6 weeks it really surprised me how close they let them get


----------



## jastew

Thinking about making the drive up this weekend. Is it worth an hour drive ya think? Either oh or ky? Is there a place to buy minnows since Rick had to close


















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishercreekrick

jastew I would check with fur fin feather in morehead that was where I had to meet the bait truck in the winter to pick up bait they did keep minnows all winter


----------



## PT-63

fishercreekrick said:


> got to fish markland this fall for about 6 weeks it really surprised me how close they let them get


Marklands run by the Louisville district . Completely different bunch. Ya still don't wanna get to close to the "blowhole" or gates.


----------



## Bigkathunter

Fished 5 hours today and not one bite. Myself and a friend fished the upper walkway just before daylight with no luck. When we got enough light to see we walked down the point. Already a guy down there and he said the sauger hasn't made it up to the dam yet. He did catch a drum however. No luck at the point either. One boat fished about 50 yards off the point. Didn't see them catch anything either. I'll try again sometime in January. Also water was about a foot over the lower walkway.


----------



## Bigkathunter

Teethyfish said:


> That was us in the boat. We managed 5 keepers today. Had at least 6 come unbuttoned. The bite was very slow but had a few flurries of bites, missed several due to short striking. By the time I figured out to use a stinger the bite was over. Saw one older gentleman catch 6 from the bank pretty quickly, must have been a school moving through. Good day to be out fishing.


Story of my life, I must of left a little early. I believe I'm going to take the boat out next trip, I had it put up for the winter but I really believe that's the way to go. I read somewhere that the best bite comes between the hours of 4a-9a so we decided to start fishing around 5am. Glad you got some keepers, I hope they come in thicker as the winter goes along.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I still havent got the chance to get down there with christmas looming and family an friends visitin-not a big deal though-was also waitin for the river to come down to a respectable level as well-was plannin on bringin a newcomer along for the ride, my brother. As soon as he go settled back in from washington state-him & i started fishin every sunday. He joined the military when we were younger an was always WAY outta town :-/. I bought my first boat (04' nitro 700lx) and him an i only got to fish outta it together 1 time an it was only a half day trip :-/. But now that he is back we tore up yatesville lake all summer(he moved back in august wen the bit is always tough). I showed him how i make my own lures/jigs for bass an it in turn he made some of his own, he never used a jig before, and he did REAL GOOD for a first time jig fisherman . I told him that it is always tough for me whane the water/air temps get up there an not to expect much but justto enjoy the time we get to go and to prepare for the next season when we could start fresh-he did good anyway an since i almost always fly solo(i work shift work), that it was nice just to have company out on the water. 

Anyway-we found a pattern in august(hard to believe)and i wound up being the lucky one one morning boating my PB @ yatesville 5.5#-an im so glad he was with me when i did. 

I want to keep him into fishin with me and figured the sauger/walleye run wud keep things from going stale over the winter. But so far things havent been very seasonable so far and between our familys christmas shopping and visits-our schedules are pretty full :-/. I keep my eye on the reports on here and check noaa to try and pick a good time to go so i can put him on some fish at the dam-seems like plans change with all the thigs we have going on and we are prolly just gonna have to get down there wen we can just to get out 

The reports arent very convincing we are going to have much luck if we do go but hey-its fishin right? . 

Im surprised i havent read about anyone usin the striper "long rods" to reach out around and over "the box"?? Sometimes they will hang in close/sometimes you can pik a few off WAY out? This is also GOOD practice for the striper run in spring + i LOVE the distance you can get or hook into a fish WAY out there

The weather has been great here lately and i havent even got my sauger gear ready to go(maybe i will touch on that today)-im unprepared but theres alot on my mind right now from wat i learned last season

Sorry to be long winded but if u are like me-even if its not a catchin story from below the dam-at least it might make for a good read

ADDED TIP:

For those looking for some winter prep for next season-try looking into SUPERTUNING your reels . If any of you are interrested-i can help from what i have learned and has undoubtably works for me. This is me giving back a little to this forum.

Good luck guys-


----------



## Murse14

Had a pretty good day on the river with Teethyfish


----------



## Skippy

Nice bunch of sauger there. Putting your time in finally payed off. Good work.


----------



## Saugernut

Was this near greenup?


----------



## Saugernut

Thanks for the info awesome report!


----------



## jastew

so did Teethyfish catch the biggest and the most? As i recall he generally does.


----------



## ManitouDan

Any weekend reports ?


----------



## Saugernut

I heard from a coworker today that they were killing them Sunday, must be hush, hush lol.


----------



## Mellman

Great !! We're you fishing from boat or shore ?


----------



## Mellman

Going to Greenup Sunday .15th ,will be fishing from shore. Any recent reports would be appreciated.


----------



## SamiFish

I went to Meldahl, OH side, about three days ago. Pretty windy, pretty muddy. Saw about 4 boats puttering around vertical jigging spoons for sauger but didn't witness anyone catch one. There were three other guys fishing minnows for (i presume) sauger, but didn't witness anyone catch anything either. I hate fishing in the wind and I couldn't feel much bouncing a jig around on the bottom between that and the snags so I kinda pulled up around noon, fruitless myself. As convenient as it is to fish the OH side - since it's a lot closer to me in Cincinnati - I think the KY side is still a bit more productive, though not by much, I've only seen 3-4 sauger caught the two times I've been there by guys fishing 5-6 rods and minnows (and they were the first to admit this was awfully slow for them).

Granted the water flow was a bit wimpy and the levels low the two times I hit Meldahl, I've been trying to decipher the flow/vel data from NOAA but it never really posts averages for that time of year. Anyone have a better source for flow/vel data? the link up above just goes to a "404 forbidden" when I click on it. Thanks y'all!


----------

